# campervan electrics



## shazmic (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi
New to all this so just wondering if anyone can help. I have bought a secondhand ford transit panel van that has been converted, on the panel where you switch to camper ect it says it 10 amps. The question I need to know is can you go on a site and use a hook up that says 12 14 16 amps,As I said am a novice to all this.

Many thanks Mick


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Someone wiser than I on Elecktrickery will be along in minute, I would hesitate to plug it in til then though, however I seem to remeber but not certain that amps is a figure you use, so you'd have to plug in something total that amount before anything would blow, hopefully your fuses would handle all that anyway.

NON of the above should be taken as gospel :!: :!: :!:


----------



## madontour (May 19, 2008)

The amps referred to with an electric hook up is the MAXIMUM power you can draw before you trip the supply. 16 amps is typical on UK sites, often much less abroad. If the equipment in your van draws less than the max then that's good. If the equipment in the van can draw more than the max then don't turn them all on at the same time.

I don't know about the 10amp you refer to on your control panel, but if it's by a switch between leisure battery and vehicle battery it's likely to be referring to the 12v system which is quite different.

Hope this helps.

Mike.


----------

